
Modal Box: easy Javascript popups - farmer
http://okonet.ru/projects/modalbox/
======
keesj
A bit offtopic but, does stating your application is "Web 2.0-ready" really
help? I'm tired of everyone calling their website web2.0-ready although most
of the time it looks like they don't have a clue what they are talking about.
It could be me though.

------
endlessvoid94


